# Uninstall Hotspot Shield Completely?



## NorthBeachnik

Is there an official (or unofficial) uninstall program for HotSpot Shield? I need to remove this program safely, leaving no remnants of the program on my laptop or in my system registry. Thanks in advance for you help! -- Alex:wave:


----------



## Johnny Tremaine

This might help:

http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/99609816/m/537007607931



> ok found it, the hotspot shield adapter helper miniport crap could only be removed after going into network connections > properties > uninstall the tap vpn crap, which was still there AFTER the uninstall.


Apparantly, you are not alone in this.

There are other hits on Google "uninstall hotspot shield". You might also try Revo Uninstaller.

As a last resort, you might try a manual removal via the Registry, but that is pretty risky for a novice.


----------



## NorthBeachnik

Thanks for the assist! :wink: I'll give the first suggestion a try. If it doesn't work I'll move onto Revo (which I've read about on the Comodo (CIS) Support Forum. As for Reg Edit, I always leave that for last.

I'll let you know how it goes.



Johnny Tremaine said:


> This might help:
> 
> http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/99609816/m/537007607931
> 
> 
> 
> Apparantly, you are not alone in this.
> 
> There are other hits on Google "uninstall hotspot shield". You might also try Revo Uninstaller.
> 
> As a last resort, you might try a manual removal via the Registry, but that is pretty risky for a novice.


----------



## drsoum

tried revo and ccleaner and manually removing all hss files from my machine but that didn't help. this is what i did to remove it in win xp. note that this is playing with the registry to backup first. or don't
right-click my computer, choose properties, then go to the hardware tab. choose device manager
right-click the anchor free miniport helper (it's under network adapters in the heirarchy), choose properties and then choose the details tab. make a note of the instance ID (this is where the device resides in the registry)
make a note of the part that says hss (should be something like ROOT\hss****\000* or something, i deleted mine and didn't make a note of it)
exit out of all the windows then go start>run and type regedt32 (not regedit)
search for the string you made a note of above (hss****, with **** replacing what it says on your machine)
when the string is found, right click the entire branch and choose permissions. there allow all actions to all users. ok out.
delete the branch.
keep repeating until all hss****\000* branches are deleted (i found 3 on my machine).
for good measure i deleted all hss instances in the registry, but i wouldn't do this casually as some entries are within branches so you might need to delete the entry itself, not the entire branch.


----------



## kute_cowboy

I have tried the deletion method listed above but found a number pieces in my registry that return errors and cannot be deleted. Suggestion?


----------



## Alex L

drsoum said:


> tried revo and ccleaner and manually removing all hss files from my machine but that didn't help. this is what i did to remove it in win xp. note that this is playing with the registry to backup first. or don't
> right-click my computer, choose properties, then go to the hardware tab. choose device manager
> right-click the anchor free miniport helper (it's under network adapters in the heirarchy), choose properties and then choose the details tab. make a note of the instance ID (this is where the device resides in the registry)
> make a note of the part that says hss (should be something like ROOT\hss****\000* or something, i deleted mine and didn't make a note of it)
> exit out of all the windows then go start>run and type regedt32 (not regedit)
> search for the string you made a note of above (hss****, with **** replacing what it says on your machine)
> when the string is found, right click the entire branch and choose permissions. there allow all actions to all users. ok out.
> delete the branch.
> keep repeating until all hss****\000* branches are deleted (i found 3 on my machine).
> for good measure i deleted all hss instances in the registry, but i wouldn't do this casually as some entries are within branches so you might need to delete the entry itself, not the entire branch.


Could someone lay this out for Vista service pack 2? I really want to get rid of this toolbar.


----------

